# *****BEEHIVE CANCELLED*****



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

I will be sending out a PM later, but could you all please take note that I have cancelled the Beehive Rally. I am sorry if this causes anyone any disappointment, but due to numbers I am unable to carry out the rally......However the next one I organize will be Brilliant.....I can't wait.
Zoe


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Awwwwwww sorry Zoe hunny thats a shame. If we ever get an end to our saga and have a van again we will defo be there. As long as its not tooooo far!!!


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry to hear that, Zoe. Prior arrangements (annual family get together) precluded our attendance, but I'm so glad your not daunted.

Gerald


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks Gerald,

I refuse to be daunted, my next rally shall be marvelous!

Zoe


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Not through lack of your efforts, Zoe. Better luck with the next one.

Any chance I can persuade you to defect to Southern coordinator? 

Dave


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thank you Dave, But I am from up north, but I shall visit one of your rallies for tips one day


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

This does not mean I am not going to treat you to the floor show the next time :twisted:


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

My next rally will be organised with you as the floor show, when i organise the great northern rally for northerners!
I am currently going through the thought prosess to make it the best rally going


----------



## talbot28 (Jan 24, 2006)

sorry to hear that it is cancelled,I will just have to drink a full tray of john smiths myself hic.
alan(talbot28


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Sorry Alan, I might come round your and help you, i have nothing else on now


----------



## talbot28 (Jan 24, 2006)

hi Zoe,
are you going to elveston steam? you can walk it there,we`ve booked, Its a good weekend band on sat night
alan


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

I've just had a look yes i might just see you there, so it will have to be coffee at yours, as its only about 4 miles from home......not worth staying(lol)


----------



## talbot28 (Jan 24, 2006)

coffee on me then


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Going to Clumber Steam Rally next w end - going to wear alligator boob tube with orange rara skirt and warm knickers. Weather rubbish here tonight.

Good luck with next venture Zoe!


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Just going to add myself to the list as well  

OH well, maybe next time.

JohnW


----------

